# Sexing Flat Rock Scopions



## johnny_jb (Jun 15, 2006)

I bought a flat rock about a week ago and how do I sex it?

thanks

-john-


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

there are two main ways to sex your flat rock, firstly, look at the tail, female flat rocks have very short tails made up of about 4-6 segments, males have incredibly long tails by comparison, again the same amount of segments ( usually about 4 ) but the individual segments are loads longer. thats the easiest way, Secondly look underneath the scorp, the best way to do this is to pop him/her in an empty cricket tub there are two comb type appendages underneath, the "teeth" of these combs should look quite thick and chunky on quite long combs for a male, and thinner and finer on smaller combs on a female, a males protrude either side of his body slightly a females don't.
Hope this helps,
Squirrel.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

can u handle them?:hmm:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

You can if you want, they are pretty docile, and they hardly ever sting. But still, they can be pretty fast.


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

I've only been stung once by a flat rock, totally my own fault, I agree that they are incredibly docile, unless you get a gravid female, or the occaisional arsey male, a scorpion that is too slow or docile worries me, they aren't like that in the wild, even emp's have a bit of character to them.


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

I Would Say The Best Wat Is By The Tail Length, And I'd Still Handle With Caution Although They're Docile, They're More Of A Wait And See Than 'im Sraight In' Haha


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Sexing them is by the pectines is more reliable. If you get a pic of them I will sex it for you.


----------

